# Has Anyone Tried Out A Ceramic Waver?



## magneticheart (Dec 16, 2008)

I was looking around on the internet and I found this ceramic waver (it's a Revlon RV084C Ceramic 3 Barrel Jumbo Waver) and I was wondering if anyone had tried anything similar? I love wavy hair on other people and I try to do mine with my flat iron but the waves never look right and it's a hassle doing it so I rarely bother. Are these things worth buying?


----------



## Nick007 (Dec 16, 2008)

I bought a revlon one, maybe that one or a different one and it sucked. I only tried it once though, and it took forever.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 17, 2008)

i havent used one before, but if you google purse buzz she has a section on hair care and she has a lot of videos on wavers and reviews.

i woudl also check the review section on this board.

also try you tube they have tutorials for everything, so you will get to see what wavers people are actually using


----------



## xtiffanyx (Dec 17, 2008)

Mine isn't ceramic, but I've had it for about 6 years and I still use it every now and then. It's not hard to use and I like the uniform waves , but it's pretty time consuming. It takes me two hours to do so I usually do it the night before. It only takes that long because of the length of my hair though.

I found an old pic ...it's been slept on, so if you do it that day and not the night before it will look neater/less messy.


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a 3 barrel that I love... pretty much the same results as Tiffany. I've had mine forever as well... about 6 years. it's a cheapo Vidal Sassoon Gold.

I think when it comes to a really good 3 barrel, as well as an iron, it's all dependent on high even heat.


----------



## Jinx (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a gold colored chrome one from Gold n Hot. Totally ghetto but I really like it. I think I've had in dang near 10 years and it just soldiers on!

This is what it looks like after 6 hours on an airplane into humid Cancun, lol! (I was getting ready for dinner in the hotel)


----------



## kaylin_marie (Dec 17, 2008)

I have one and I adore it. Mine is a Remington Hotshot, it's pretty dang old and still works good. I love the waves that it gives me. Also my hair doesn't hold curl worth a crap from a curling iron, but with my waver the style will hold for DAYS.


----------



## Cari103 (Dec 18, 2008)

you can get a very good one at beautychoice.com


----------



## magneticheart (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the recs guys! I'm gunna check out all the stuff you said


----------



## -Chelsey- (Dec 18, 2008)

I have one and use it every so often. It only takes me about 20 minutes though and my hair is long.

I really like the way it looks, I'm just lazy and don't do it very often.


----------



## magneticheart (Dec 18, 2008)

Chelsey what brand is yours?

And Jinx I checked out the one you said you have and pursebuzz did a review of it on youtube, it seems really good, I'm tempted lol


----------



## -Chelsey- (Dec 18, 2008)

I have no idea..I'll have to check when I get home. I bought it at Sally's probably like 6 years ago.


----------



## Jinx (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay, I knew I had a picture of my hair FRESH after I used the wavey iron and not just the worn out wavey hair pic, lol!

It looked too good to not take a pic, however, I never moved it from the camera to the computer. Duh.

Anyway, here's what it looks like fresh-


----------



## laurie_lu (Dec 23, 2008)

I use to have one that wasn't ceramic. It was gold toned. Waves were beautiful but it fried my hair. It would singe my hair and my ends split really bad. This is why I never later jumped on the flat iron bandwagon.


----------



## Angelic_Panda (Jan 19, 2009)

I use a Hot Tools gold plated waver, I was recommended to buy this one when i attended Beauty School. It heats up quick and does the job, I was told by by hairdresser that the whole ceramic, tourmaline is all marketing.


----------

